# Shihan Daniel Hernandez Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2007)

Here is a video clip with Shihan Daniel Hernandez from Brazil.

http://www.budo-taijutsu.info/bujinkanrs/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm sorry go to mulimedia and click videos de bujinkan then click on the first video.  Enjoy.


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm know I'm going to get trashed on this... but doesn't anyone else feel that he is a bit young to be a 15th Dan?

It just seems like we give out rank for no reason. I know other arts that some never reach Nidan but in ours after Shodan... It really doesn't matter.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2007)

No one will trash you and your opinon is certainly valid.  However Soke handles the rank and really I myself do not worry about it at all.


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 7, 2007)

Some of this guys clips were dealt with on another forum.

All I want to say is that the way this guy handles a naginata is not the way I was taught while living in Japan and seems rather like he took things from other weapons without any real knowledge of how a naginata is used or why it is used that way. I do not think what he does should be a representation of anything that people like me do in the Bujinkan.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2007)

Fallen Ninja said:


> I'm know I'm going to get trashed on this... but doesn't anyone else feel that he is a bit young to be a 15th Dan?
> 
> It just seems like we give out rank for no reason. I know other arts that some never reach Nidan but in ours after Shodan... It really doesn't matter.


 

Okay the first video clip is of Shidoshi Ho Édson Bueno.  Yes he is much younger than Daniel Hernandez.  The second and third video clips are of Shihan Daniel Hernandez.


----------



## bencole (Jan 7, 2007)

Fallen Ninja said:


> I'm know I'm going to get trashed on this... but doesn't anyone else feel that he is a bit young to be a 15th Dan?


 
Perhaps you are confusing the two individuals. If you scroll down the bottom of this page <http://www.budo-taijutsu.info/bujinkanrs/fotostreinos.htm>, Mr. Hernandez is the one in the greyish gi on the left in the last photo. He's not exactly a spring chicken! LOL!  

Nevertheless, man, can he throw down! His demonstrations at Ayase and Hombu over the years I was in Japan were outright brutal, in a good sense.  LOL! Rock'em, Sock'em, Robot!!! LOL! 

Don, he's right up Nagase-sensei's alley! 



			
				Fallen Ninja said:
			
		

> It just seems like we give out rank for no reason. I know other arts that some never reach Nidan but in ours after Shodan... It really doesn't matter.


 
If you are going to train in the Bujinkan, you've got to get used to the way rank is given. Do not try to place your own desires upon the system.

In my personal opinion, there are only three ranks than have any "significance" in the Bujinkan--Godan, Judan and Jugodan. Godan means that your teacher feels that you have the proper body and heart to sit the Godan test and be "touched" by Soke; Soke trusts that judgment and then tests whether the student actually has the proper body and heart.

The Judan means that three other Judan or higher feel that you have the proper body and heart to be called a Judan. Soke (usually) trusts that judgment.

The Jugodan means that Soke sees something special in you that others do not possess. If you consider the Bujinkan teachings as a puzzle, these puzzle pieces are scattered throughout the world in various bodies and hearts. It is your job as a student to seek out those pieces.

I do not believe that receipt of a 15th Dan indicates that the recipient is the most skilled in the art. I do believe that it means that the recipient is trusted by Soke, and that they have *SOMETHING* that Soke considers precious. Clearly, if Soke has designated Mr. Hernandez as a Jugodan, then Mr. Hernandez has something that Soke values. It's quite simple, actually....

All other ranks reflect an improvement at a personal level beyond where you were before. When your teacher ranks you, it is because he feels that you have improved. Some teachers are looking for more than others. Martial arts have *ALWAYS* been taught this way before the 1900s.... I think a lot of people are confused by the modern "education based" ranking systems developed for primary school education in Japan--judo, aikido, karate, and so on. These systems are relatively "new" in the history of martial arts, and I think that they have severe limitations. I'm convinced that Hatsumi-sensei himself is cognizant of those limitations in his choice as to the ranking processes in the Bujinkan.

Accordingly, because rank is given at a personal level and reflects one's own growth as a martial artist, it is *INAPPROPRIATE* to insist on comparing ranks across individuals. That's not what the ranks are for!!!

I will leave you with a quote from Hatsumi-sensei's newest book, entitled Japanese Sword Fighting. Hatsumi-sensei himself writes: _The top rank for the Budo Taijutsu of the Bujinkan Dojo is 15th Dan. There are people who think this is the summit, but a tall mountain is beautiful because it stands in empty space (koku). In the scrolls (densho) of the Gyokko Ryu, the techniques are divided into three sections: joryaku, churyaku and geryaku. In the scrolls, the first method is koku and is the start of the secret techniques. Now the Bujinkan Dojo has spread internationally and Budoka are growing in number. They are understanding the heart of the budoka bound to the path of the 15th dan. Those who have attained 15th dan often say In Japan, there is a ceremony by which a samurai becomes a man at the age of fifteen. I believe we have also reached this coming of age._ 

Hope that helps!

-ben


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 7, 2007)

What rank you have does not necessarily reflect what rank you are.


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Jan 7, 2007)

I just think it is so confusing and embarressing when we try and promote our art and show videos just for those that don't know to mock us and say it doesn't look real. I tried to show a "youtube" video to a friend of Soke with Flietes Shihan and he laughed when he saw how slow they moved and the way F. Shihan left his arm out on the punch.

What can we say when this happens? Then I try and explain that he is one of the top ranking Budoka with menkyo kaiden and that Soke is trying to express a feeling or something secret. They don't believe me and feel I'm making excuses.

The world expects to see old gray men with high ranks... not 30 yr. olds that hold a judan. I know a lot of people that will not train because our art to them looks watered down and slow. I again try and explain that these are battlefield techniques that could kill someone if done too fast. Mostley I get laughed at and then they start asking if I honestly believe that someone like a Shihan could beat Chuck Liddell. I explain that there are no rules in real combat... and so on and so forth.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 7, 2007)

Fallen Ninja said:


> I just think it is so confusing and embarressing when we try and promote our art and show videos just for those that don't know to mock us and say it doesn't look real.


So why do it? It's not going to get more good people to train.



Fallen Ninja said:


> I tried to show a "youtube" video to a friend of Soke with Flietes Shihan and he laughed when he saw how slow they moved and the way F. Shihan left his arm out on the punch.


 
If it's the one I'm thinking of I laughed too when I first saw it, both at the sheer coolness of that little old man and at what I think you're getting at.



Fallen Ninja said:


> What can we say when this happens? Then I try and explain that he is one of the top ranking Budoka with menkyo kaiden and that Soke is trying to express a feeling or something secret. They don't believe me and feel I'm making excuses.


 
I wouldn't believe it either if I didn't know what I was looking at.



Fallen Ninja said:


> The world expects to see old gray men with high ranks... not 30 yr. olds that hold a judan.


 
So why worry when we've got both?



Fallen Ninja said:


> I know a lot of people that will not train because our art to them looks watered down and slow.


 
I know a lot of places where I would not want to train because the training there to me seems watered down.



Fallen Ninja said:


> I again try and explain that these are battlefield techniques that could kill someone if done too fast. Mostley I get laughed at and then they start asking if I honestly believe that someone like a Shihan could beat Chuck Liddell. I explain that there are no rules in real combat... and so on and so forth.


 
Arguing with the true MMA believers is like walking into pen full of young bulls - stupid, aggressive and narrow-minded. They don't understand that they're going to get nutered and served as hamburgers when they get older.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2007)

Fallen Ninja said:


> I just think it is so confusing and embarressing when we try and promote our art and show videos just for those that don't know to mock us and say it doesn't look real. I tried to show a "youtube" video to a friend of Soke with Flietes Shihan and he laughed when he saw how slow they moved and the way F. Shihan left his arm out on the punch.
> 
> What can we say when this happens? Then I try and explain that he is one of the top ranking Budoka with menkyo kaiden and that Soke is trying to express a feeling or something secret. They don't believe me and feel I'm making excuses.
> 
> The world expects to see old gray men with high ranks... not 30 yr. olds that hold a judan. I know a lot of people that will not train because our art to them looks watered down and slow. I again try and explain that these are battlefield techniques that could kill someone if done too fast. Mostley I get laughed at and then they start asking if I honestly believe that someone like a Shihan could beat Chuck Liddell. I explain that there are no rules in real combat... and so on and so forth.


 
Personally I would not worry about it.  What is more important is that you enjoy the training and put your heart and soul into it.


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 7, 2007)

Fallen Ninja said:


> I just think it is so confusing and embarressing when we try and promote our art and show videos just for those that don't know to mock us and say it doesn't look real. I tried to show a "youtube" video to a friend of Soke with Flietes Shihan and he laughed when he saw how slow they moved and the way F. Shihan left his arm out on the punch.
> 
> What can we say when this happens? Then I try and explain that he is one of the top ranking Budoka with menkyo kaiden and that Soke is trying to express a feeling or something secret. They don't believe me and feel I'm making excuses.
> 
> The world expects to see old gray men with high ranks... not 30 yr. olds that hold a judan. I know a lot of people that will not train because our art to them looks watered down and slow. I again try and explain that these are battlefield techniques that could kill someone if done too fast. Mostley I get laughed at and then they start asking if I honestly believe that someone like a Shihan could beat Chuck Liddell. I explain that there are no rules in real combat... and so on and so forth.



Just don't go there.  Don't worry about what they think, what matters is you and what you are getting from your training.  Trying to convince these people is like trying to explain the color red to a person who has been blind from birth, one has to have the "eyes" to see.


----------



## bencole (Jan 8, 2007)

Fallen Ninja said:


> I just think it is so confusing and embarressing when we try and promote our art


 
Why is it that we need to promote our art? We're bursting at the seams, imo. Far too many people with very high variance in terms of skills. Soke himself believes the Bujinkan is too big and that we should cull people. So what's to gain from promoting it? 

Do you need others to confirm your choices?
Do you need others to respect your decisions?
Do you need others to adulate you for your decisions?
Do you need others to recognize that you do a kick-butt art?

I'm sorry to say that it sounds like you are have a very "high school mentality."



			
				Fallen Ninja said:
			
		

> I know a lot of people that will not train because our art to them looks watered down and slow.


 
Great! Too many people anyways, and we certainly have far too many idiots already. Why try to increase those numbers? 



			
				Fallen Ninja said:
			
		

> The world expects to see old gray men with high ranks... not 30 yr. olds that hold a judan.


 
Part of ninjutsu is manipulating perceptions. I'd much rather people think that I could not possibly harm them (given my 5'11" 160 lb. stature) then be on the guard near me. I've certainly surprised a few people when I've introduced them to my shuto.  

It's a good thing to not meet people's expectations. Anyone who doubts whether these people on video look weak because of their lack of speed in a demonstration are welcome to try to do them harm. 

I think the individuals on these videos would more than exceed expectations.  

-ben


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Jan 8, 2007)

bencole said:


> Why is it that we need to promote our art? We're bursting at the seams, imo. Far too many people with very high variance in terms of skills. Soke himself believes the Bujinkan is too big and that we should cull people. So what's to gain from promoting it?
> 
> Do you need others to confirm your choices?
> Do you need others to respect your decisions?
> ...


I think it has to do more with trying to show that there are other arts out there other than the typical TKD school or MMA. I mean we actually have a school here called Karate Kung Fu. So to educate people I love to share what our art has.
I also would love that more people would join our art and continue to prosper in what I believe is probably the most well rounded art out there.
My choices should be obviously clear and I need none to confirm them.
I think that maybe you read my post wrong and assumed to quickly.

IMO We should be able to show our art to the masses without embarressment. Maybe none should post their video on the web... but we will leave that for aonther thread.


----------



## bencole (Jan 8, 2007)

Fallen Ninja said:


> I think that maybe you read my post wrong and assumed to quickly.


 
I don't think so. You asked, "What can we say when this happens?"

I asked you why even let it happen in the first place. 

If you know why it is happening, then it shouldn't be happening.
If you are looking for opinions about how to handle these critics, then you exhibit a "high school mentality" in my opinion. 



			
				Fallen Ninja said:
			
		

> IMO We should be able to show our art to the masses without embarressment.


 
So you are saying that Soke should be making Rock'em Sock'em Robot videos for YouTube because people who do not train in our art *EXPECT* to see Rock'em Sock'em Robot?!?

Would you have asked Miles Davis to play pop songs because that's what the masses wanted? (shaking head)

That's what you are suggesting.... You said that you had to make excuses for Soke, and that it was embarrassing to you.

What does that say about you, rather than Soke? 

Sorry to be so harsh, but it sounds like you need a good shuto to the jaw.

-ben


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 8, 2007)

Fallen Ninja said:


> I think it has to do more with trying to show that there are other arts out there other than the typical TKD school or MMA.


 
Sounds kind of harsh, but a lot of the time people get what they deserve.



Fallen Ninja said:


> I also would love that more people would join our art and continue to prosper in what I believe is probably the most well rounded art out there.


 
When it comes to clientele, it's quality and not quantity you should look for.



Fallen Ninja said:


> IMO We should be able to show our art to the masses without embarressment.


 
There are a lot of things surrounding the stuff we're doing that aren't as they should. This is probably one of the lesser issues right now.


----------



## Shicomm (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah , now this is the post where all that traffic to my site came from


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2007)

*Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Brian R. VanCise
-MT Moderator-
*


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Jan 9, 2007)

bencole said:


> Sorry to be so harsh, but it sounds like you need a good shuto to the jaw.
> 
> -ben


Your Taijutsu may not be good enough! Especially if you fight like this guy!


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Jan 9, 2007)

Nimravus said:


> Sounds kind of harsh, but a lot of the time people get what they deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are probably right.
Thanks


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 9, 2007)

Fallen Ninja said:


> Your Taijutsu may not be good enough! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wibghUhQzHo



Heh Heh Heh.

Youv'e _obviously_ never been hit by Ben.


----------



## Varg05R6 (Jan 9, 2007)

> Your Taijutsu may not be good enough! Especially if you fight like this guy


Wow is that the actual Ashida Kim?

I've read dozens of threads & probably hundreds of posts on different forums about this guy but seriously, that has to be the worst clip I've ever seen :erg: 

I didn't know whether to laugh or cry...


----------



## Seattletcj (Jan 9, 2007)

Fallen Ninja,

You've been given some good advice. Having said that I'd remind you not to  dismiss your own judgment, just because someone tells you to. 

I dont think you need a strike to the jaw for asking questions. Dont let yourself get bullied by those kinds of comments.






http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=instincts&spell=1


----------



## Fallen Ninja (Jan 10, 2007)

Seattletcj said:


> Fallen Ninja,
> 
> I dont think you need a strike to the jaw for asking questions. Dont let yourself get bullied by those kinds of comments.


Thanks for the advise... I do sometimes let that happen. I'm working on that.
:whip1:

Yes, that really is Ashida Kim! I laughed so much when I saw that video!


----------



## saru1968 (Jan 10, 2007)

Seattletcj said:


> Fallen Ninja,
> 
> You've been given some good advice. Having said that I'd remind you not to dismiss your own judgment, just because someone tells you to.
> 
> I dont think you need a strike to the jaw for asking questions. Dont let yourself get bullied by those kinds of comments.


 

somehow i don't think Ben intended the way YOU think...

I'd listen to Ben's advice, 

Whereas yours...?


----------



## Seattletcj (Jan 10, 2007)

saru1968 said:


> somehow i don't think Ben intended the way YOU think...



Seemed pretty straightforward. What was the hidden message?



> I'd listen to Ben's advice,
> 
> Whereas yours...?


I see the problem. Trusting your own judgment, and not letting yourself get bullied. Seems strange and unorthodox, I know. Thanks for your input into the discussion.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2007)

Let's all return to the topic of the thread and that is the video clip origionally posted.  Could anyone tell me what they liked or disliked?  What about the various techniques in the video any ideas on those?

Thanks in advance for returning to topic.


----------



## bencole (Jan 10, 2007)

Seattletcj said:


> I see the problem. Trusting your own judgment, and not letting yourself get bullied. Seems strange and unorthodox, I know. Thanks for your input into the discussion.


 
Fallen Ninja asked a question: "I'm know I'm going to get trashed on this... but doesn't anyone else feel that he is a bit young to be a 15th Dan?" and then added the comment "It just seems like we give out rank for no reason. I know other arts that some never reach Nidan but in ours after Shodan..."

Both parts of his post reflect an *INAPPROPRIATE ASSESSMENT* of what Bujinkan rank represents. First, what the rank of 15th Dan is given for. Second, for comparing ranks in the Bujinkan with ranks in other arts. And third, for thinking that ranks should be compared across individuals within the Bujinkan.

I clarified where he should place his attention instead....

And you have suggested what? That Fallen Ninja is being "bullied" for asking a question? 

Certainly one should always trust one's own judgment, but the basis of that judgment needs to reflect the reality of the judging. 

Fallen Ninja's comments are akin to eating a banana and complaining that it doesn't taste like an orange because they are both fruits. That is inappropriate, and if Fallen Ninja (or anyone, for that matter) hopes to actually be happy in the Bujinkan, he needs to understand that he shouldn't expect a banana to taste like an orange.

-ben


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2007)

Let's get this back on track.

Okay Ben how about your impression regarding the video?  Specifically Sensei Edson Bueno's Ganseki Nage midway through the video.


----------



## Seattletcj (Jan 10, 2007)

bencole said:


> And you have suggested what? That Fallen Ninja is being "bullied" for asking a question?
> -ben



Sorry Brian. This is it for me. Kudos on your moderation.

His confusion about rank is understandable. Most people see grades being a reflection of skill. You earn a doctorate in college by demonstrating advanced skill in your field. Not by earning the friendship of your professors, or by demonstrating other random qualities. You must be able to apply your skill at the highest levels in order to reach the higher levels.   So, IMO a reasonable question, and reasonable confusion by Fallen ninja.

As far as being bullied.....to say someone deserves to be hit in the jaw for  asking what you see to be a naive question,  is a bully tactic Ben.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2007)

*Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation on topic..

-Brian R. VanCise
-MT Moderator-*

Okay everyone had their say and now let us return to topic!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 10, 2007)

Cryozombie said:


> Heh Heh Heh.
> 
> Youv'e _obviously_ never been hit by Ben.



Whoever neg repped me for this, my answer to your question is yes, I have, and I learned from it instead of whining it was unfair, or that his Taijutsu wasn't good enough.

And for what its worth the hits were fast, and harder than I have been hit in most of the _real_ fights I have been in.  I'm scared to think what those hits would be like if they were "for real".  So, It was a legitimate answer to the comment his Taijutsu wasnt good enough, from someone who has been there.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 11, 2007)

My god you people are stupid, I wasn't whining about my rep, I was answering the QUESTION the Anonymous rep-giver ASKED in my rep comment area.  If he had be bold enough to give his name, I would have answered him directly instead if in thread... He did not so I had to address His question here.

And in answer to YOUR anonymous comment, thats the way its done... when YOU are in charge of the Bujinkan (hahaha) feel free to change that.


----------

